# Good places to read about old school content?



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys,


So I'm just beginning to get into car audio. I've been messing with Hi-Fi home stereos for quite a while now, so I'm not completely dumb with audio. However, I am aware I know next to nothing about car audio, and I'm working on learning more. I'm 20 and I wasn't around for or I was too young during the good years of car audio. 

All through out High School, the only car audio I knew were morons with big tacky trucks with a "system". Their "system" usually consisted of something along the lines of stock speakers, paired with some crummy "subs" and a "4000 Watt amp" that weighed about 3lbs. They would drive through the parking lot, trying to blast these things beyond there abilities. It was horribly distored, clipping amps, unbalanced, etc. And of course, none of the body panels were insulated, so it was accomponied with groaning body panels and rattling license plates. As you can imagine, I never thought anything good about car audio, especially being in to hi-fi stuff. I just figured that was what it was about and I never looked into it. I knew there was the LCD in the headrest type builds, but those were a bit flashy for my taste. I respected it, but it wasn't my thing. Not too long after high school, I stumbled upon the video about Wayne Harris on the Texas Tales news segment with Terminator. I was fascinated. I started reading about how extensive the build was and that it was built for sound quality. I was amazed that there was this old school world of car audio. When it was all about analog components and making a real sounding stereo in the car. When digital components were something special to have in the system. I knew I had to get into this.

So I'm working on building my system now, it will be nowhere near as extensive as Terminator or anything like that. On the contrary, it will be quite basic. I'm going with old school MTX subwoofers, either old or retro Soundstream REF amps, and an Alpine Tape deck. I will probably be going with new component speakers, as I don't have much room, and it seems to be more cost effective. I'm going old school where it coulds. If I could fit horns, I'd go with them. lol But I have a thread about that in the build assistance forum.

What I'm here for. I love reading about and seeing old school builds. I've read about all the builds listed on the site for the Terminator. I keep finding descriptions of crazy cool old builds but I can never find details or pics on them. I've searched this a lot and can't find it. Any of you guys got some links to recommend for someone looking for some reading and pics of old school builds?

Thanks guys!


----------

